# driveshaft play



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I was changing my rear engine seal and noticed my driveshaft had some play in it. Its the part that connects to the rear diff. Is this normal or do i need to replace something


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BIGPUN said:


> I was changing my rear engine seal and noticed my driveshaft had some play in it. Its the part that connects to the rear diff. Is this normal or do i need to replace something


Can you be a little more specific. The rear yoke connects to the rear gearbox by way of splines to the shaft and has the u-joint on the other side. Both can get loose. The input shaft AKA pinion shaft can also loose a bearing making it loose too.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

i think it might be in the pinion shaft


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BIGPUN said:


> i think it might be in the pinion shaft


I'm guessing you have the driveline out and can get ahold of that shaft sticking out of the diff/gearcase. Yeah...that's the pinion shaft and it shouldn't have any movement you can see.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

I noticed mine has movement. Pull it and rebuild it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute2215 said:


> I noticed mine has movement. Pull it and rebuild it?


If you can see it has either in and out or up and down play, yes, better do it before it wastes the ring gear or the pinion. Bearings and seals are cheap...rings and pinions aren't.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

How much of a chore is it to get in there just to tighten it? You have to fully dissemble the diff?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Usualy have to pull it down. The manual will show you a breakdown.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

You mean break it down?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute2215 said:


> You mean break it down?


Yes, it will have to come apart and new bearings installed as far as I know because I see no other way to take end-play out of the pinion.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

I thought they had a nut holding it on and that is what was giving it play. It don't move up or down just in and out. I'm not saying its not bearings but I thought they had a nut holding pinion on


----------



## Kawi Monster (Feb 12, 2012)

Take picture of said of said object, video of the movement would her better though


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute2215 said:


> I thought they had a nut holding it on and that is what was giving it play. It don't move up or down just in and out. I'm not saying its not bearings but I thought they had a nut holding pinion on


There is one to retain the large bearing to the shaft and looks like a larger set nut to hold that bearing against the shims.
These are shown as 3L and 4L in this diagram. Pull the seal and you might see the set nut. Looks to me like its behind the brake disks though so you might have to pull the front housing. I do know others have said that set nut does come loose. The manuals says it has lock-tight on both nuts.

Here's a breakdown.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll take a video when I get off work but from that diagram it looks like I could tighten it from just taking the rear brake cover off. Right? And hopefully not have to pull diff


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute2215 said:


> I'll take a video when I get off work but from that diagram it looks like I could tighten it from just taking the rear brake cover off. Right? And hopefully not have to pull diff


That's what I'm thinking. Never done it myself. Yeah, do a video.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hope it works. Thanks alot man!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute2215 said:


> Hope it works. Thanks alot man!!


Yeah..good luck.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Its a crappy video but if you can tell it only moves in and out when you twist it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That set nut must be loosening up. A bearing with also give you up and down or side movement...I think anyway. The seal looks like its going too.


----------



## canntfly (Jan 24, 2012)

I would really check the gears also, with that much play I would thinh the pinion is riding too far up the crown gear and that the wear on the ends of both gears are going to give you premature failure latter on if you don`t address it now.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

What ya think?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

She looks backed off. The manual says to use a loc-tite on it and there is a torque spec. I think some get through the lines without. 

Whatcha going to use for that nut? I'm sure the special kawie tool costs a nut and an arm.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Brute force front pinion tool - MudInMyBlood Forums 
This is the tool I used for the front diff around 5$


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah I saw that tool bit I got a buddy that works ar dealer and he said he will torque it to specs. I bought some red loctite too


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*so end result?*

So in the end was it only the pinion nut that was loose, I was looking at mine today and it's doing the same thing, 

Was it a pain in the *** of a job to do?

Thanks!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Worst part is getting diff out you gotta pull the rear a arms to get axels out then plastics electrical tray and gas tank then rear diff comes out the top, if youleave it it gets worse eventually and applies the break boils the diff oil and it pours out the handlebars onto your lap supper hot lol


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

kygreen said:


> Worst part is getting diff out you gotta pull the rear a arms to get axels out then plastics electrical tray and gas tank then rear diff comes out the top, if youleave it it gets worse eventually and applies the break boils the diff oil and it pours out the handlebars onto your lap supper hot lol



Well I've had all of that stuff out before, was not looking to do out again but oh well...

this might be explainning why my bike has not been rolling easy when in N, then i loosen the brake and it rolls easy again.... it was like my rear brake was sticking


----------

